# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Необходимо настроить сетевые правила

## kiriot

Поставил Outpost Firewall Pro 2007 Версия: 6.0.2160.205.040
Теперь нужно настроить сетевые правила для того чтобы все лишние порты и движения перекрыть. Когда включаю режим блокировки у меня The Bat не может соединиться с маил.ру и сервером почты корпоративным. А в режиме обучения проблем нет но каждый раз Бат лезет на новый порт 1390, 1350 и так далее...
Подскажите как грамотно настроить файрвол.
Антивир стоит DR web 4.44 beta

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Поставил Outpost Firewall Pro 2007 Версия: 6.0.2160.205.040
> Теперь нужно настроить сетевые правила для того чтобы все лишние порты и движения перекрыть. Когда включаю режим блокировки у меня The Bat не может соединиться с маил.ру и сервером почты корпоративным. А в режиме обучения проблем нет но каждый раз Бат лезет на новый порт 1390, 1350 и так далее...


1390 и 1350 - Это *локальные* порты, кажется. Покажите, пожалуйста, какие правила у вас уже есть.

Если коротко про почтовые клиенты, то тогда они работают с помощью исходящих ТСР-соединений через локальные порты 1024-4999 и удалённые порты 25, 80–83, 110, 119, 143, 389, 443 и 995. 
80-83 и 433 настоятельно рекомендую НЕ разрешать - в идеале надо бы получить только текстовые сообщения, а ничего в html. 
Далее они ещё и DNS запросы делают (удалённый порт 53 UDP по DNS-адресам вашего провайдера)

25-ый и 110-ый не трогать – они отвечают за выполнение основной функции. 
119 Для группы новостей. Если вы не получаете сообщения групп новостей, то тогда и это разрешить не надо - правило можно удалить. 
143-й порт отвечает за работу с почтой по протоколу IMAP. Нет IMAP – удалим правило. 
Через 389-й порт можно получить доступ к серверу LDAP. Дома это вряд ли пригодится - удалим правило.
995 – получение почты по протоколу РОРЗ, используя защищённое соединение SSL/TLS. Если вам это не нужно, то тогда удалите 995-й порт в правилах. 
Самое главное - посмотреть на:
* направление - исходящие или входящие
* удалённые адреса. По умолчанию должны быть запрещены входящие соединения для Интернет адресов, и разрешено только те исходящие, которые обязательно требуются. Но с 127.0.0.1 (local host) скорее всего потребует разрешения в обоих направлениях (диапазон 1024-4999).

Paul

----------


## kiriot

> 1390 и 1350 - Это *локальные* порты, кажется. Покажите, пожалуйста, какие правила у вас уже есть.


Как их показать?




> 25-ый и 110-ый не трогать – они отвечают за выполнение основной функции. 
> 119 Для группы новостей. Если вы не получаете сообщения групп новостей, то тогда и это разрешить не надо - правило можно удалить. 
> 143-й порт отвечает за работу с почтой по протоколу IMAP. Нет IMAP – удалим правило. 
> Через 389-й порт можно получить доступ к серверу LDAP. Дома это вряд ли пригодится - удалим правило.
> 995 – получение почты по протоколу РОРЗ, используя защищённое соединение SSL/TLS. Если вам это не нужно, то тогда удалите 995-й порт в правилах.



К сожалению я в этом абсолютный дерево. Если не сложно пожалуйста распишите подробнее что и где нажимать иначе полный неразберих  :Shocked:

----------

